# How to deal with complaints



## Garden Knowm (Jan 2, 2008)

A typical complaint - 

GARDEN KNOWM called me a dueche bag, can you ban him



The mods get complaints like this 1-5 times a day. How do you think this should be dealt with. 

There is a lot of name calling in the boards... and a lot of slamming.

Sometimes it is overt, other times it is BACK HANDED or on the SLY.

"YOU're a fook face"
"When I was your age, I was not so smart too"
"Can you read?"

It is your forum, we just moderate it and bang your girlfriends when your at work.. so please feel free to make suggestions..

iloveyou

BTW - if this thread starts to get rud... I will erase the posts... I wanna try and learn something from you guyz... without the wise guy crew from the politics forum coming in here and breaking chairs and shit. 

iloveyou


----------



## papajock (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah. I appreciate you taking care of my wife. your mom has been wearing me out these days.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the best way to deal with complaints is to ban the complainer at the immediate start of complaining...Seriously, people need to stop being so damn sensitive. How can you get offended by something someone says over the internet? I think 90% of what is said is in a joking manner, anyways...And this is a damn weed site do we have to be politically correct here of all places? I say fuck that and fuck them too, Just ban them for complaining.LoL-but I'm really serious


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 2, 2008)

i mean honestly

at this forum where i mod/admin....we have separate login names, from personal and business matters. (i.e. your regular name & staff1 staff2 etc etc)

there is always a time where folks talk shit to the ones that are in power, mainly because they know they have mod power and can talk shit. and if they get banned or whatever they talk shit like its personal or whatever whatever and forums should be about free speech... which is should be. and to remedy that we came up with that solution....



secondly....stop being so sensitive...we all know riu has a bunch of know it all assholes... which there really shouldnt be a need for ANY arrogance, cockiness, being mean, asshole, WHATEVER....because you know why? we supposed to be in this together. I mean i dont know about yall...but i dont talk about my hobby to anybody around me. so this is like my outlet...im still new here, but yall something like family for the simple fact....we all here for the same thing.... we should just cut all the bullshit. roll up a spliff and put that shit in the air....


as far as legitimate claims, i say not to ban them until they've been informed/warned 3 times on DIFFERENT occasions.

if they refuse to comply....ban they ass....im on admin team for a big public forum(rather not say) and that what we do


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with the name calling. There is a certain line that can be crossed though. When it starts to become an issue of sex, race, or religion then it's uncalled for and should not be tolerated. Only because it would not be tolerated on the streets. You insult me or some one close to me on the color of my skin or the religion I practice face to face then we got a serious problem. A problem that would be taken care of. The only thing is you can't bitch slap some one through the computer. So I guess it's up to the moderators to moderate. But if some one calls me a pussy cuz I used cfl's I'm man enough to brush it off. There's always gonna be ball busting between men and if you cant brush it off than maybe your not mature enough to be on this site. GK I'm sure most of the people writing to you to ban people are underage. Maybe this site should have an 18 or older disclaimer. Just a thought.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 2, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the name calling. There is a certain line that can be crossed though. When it starts to become an issue of sex, race, or religion then it's uncalled for and should not be tolerated. Only because it would not be tolerated on the streets. You insult me or some one close to me on the color of my skin or the religion I practice face to face then we got a serious problem. A problem that would be taken care of. The only thing is you can't bitch slap some one through the computer. So I guess it's up to the moderators to moderate. But if some one calls me a pussy cuz I used cfl's I'm man enough to brush it off. There's always gonna be ball busting between men and if you cant brush it off than maybe your not mature enough to be on this site. GK I'm sure most of the people writing to you to ban people are underage. Maybe this site should have an 18 or older disclaimer. Just a thought.


You use cfls? You pussy...J/k LoL


----------



## Kestas (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly I don't know how u deal with it. I say tell them to quit being whiners and just put that person there haveing a problem with on their ignore list. Some ppl should just grow up.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 2, 2008)

who fucking cares? talking shit online is gay. i bet most of the shit talkers are pussy's in real life. and act tuff online where no one can hurt them.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> You use cfls? You pussy...J/k LoL


Dude I am definitely telling on you.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

its all pretty benign. its a bunch of ones and zeros tied together by someone....we all have our opinions including whehter or not a post is respectful or not, and we have the option of talking into it or not or ignoring it or not.....I think the mods are doing what they need to be doing. Complaining to the mod.....? bringing infractions of post etiquette and policy maybe....but complaining prolly doesn't really have a place....its all relative until it falls outside the posting rules/policies. in most cases....walk on!


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

dude that chick has the best thighs ever. Every time I see your avatar I get cited.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 2, 2008)

here's a suggestion:

whenever you get a snitchy pm, post it in a complaint/bitch thread in feedback for all to see. that's where people NEED to complain anyway, rather than taking up all the mods' time. not many stop to think that it takes time to go through threads on a daily basis in order to moderate, and constant pm's keep the mods from being able to do that. they complain about mods not doing their job, and these are the same ones that are causing them not to have the time (or patience, in a lot of cases) to do all the rest.

there's a saying (no offense  ): "arguing over the internet is like running in the special olympics; even if you win, you're still a retard."

kp


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 2, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> dude that chick has the best thighs ever. Every time I see your avatar I get cited.


....

now i'm telling. 

perv!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 2, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> here's a suggestion:
> 
> whenever you get a snitchy pm, post it in a complaint/bitch thread in feedback for all to see. that's where people NEED to complain anyway, rather than taking up all the mods' time. not many stop to think that it takes time to go through threads on a daily basis in order to moderate, and constant pm's keep the mods from being able to do that. they complain about mods not doing their job, and these are the same ones that are causing them not to have the time (or patience, in a lot of cases) to do all the rest.
> 
> ...


I like that idea! Maybe ppl would be too embarrassed to send you guys bitchy PMs if they thought it might make the Bitch Thread lol. That would be so funny and yet so effective at the same time


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

a biatch thread would be good......


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the idea too. Do it! See what them little bitches have to say behind your back. Once a month post a thread with all the little snithches complaining. Then we can all have a vote on which one of the little whiners gets crucified and kicked off the site for lack of integrity.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 2, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> I love the idea too. Do it! See what them little bitches have to say behind your back. Once a month post a thread with all the little snithches complaining. Then we can all have a vote on which one of the little whiners gets crucified and kicked off the site for lack of integrity.


lol!!! 

how's that for an honor system?


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 2, 2008)

oh yeah; the complaint/bitch thread would absolutely HAVE to be a sticky...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

yea for sure....like the UFC cage....go for gents!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 2, 2008)

LMAO...Yes, now this is how you deal with complaints haha...If rollitup had a forum like this it would go down in history as the greatest website in the history of the internet. This has to be done
Oh yeah and I read in another thread somebody had the idea for a bitchslapping forum, for people who have beef to go argue without disturbing the other forums. I like this idea too. It could be a sub-forum.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 2, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> dude that chick has the best thighs ever. Every time I see your avatar I get cited.



she is due for a sammich....

she looks like she will break if you are too rough


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you think GK? Can the all holy moderators that we all bow down to make this happen. Or are you just weak mortal men like the rest of us?


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> she is due for a sammich....
> 
> she looks like she will break if you are too rough


I'll give her a sammy. A big penis in a hot dog bun sammich.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> here's a suggestion:
> 
> whenever you get a snitchy pm, post it in a complaint/bitch thread in feedback for all to see. that's where people NEED to complain anyway, rather than taking up all the mods' time. not many stop to think that it takes time to go through threads on a daily basis in order to moderate, and constant pm's keep the mods from being able to do that. they complain about mods not doing their job, and these are the same ones that are causing them not to have the time (or patience, in a lot of cases) to do all the rest.
> 
> ...




thank you for understanding.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 2, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> You use cfls? You pussy...J/k LoL



hahhaahahahahahah


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 2, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the name calling. There is a certain line that can be crossed though. When it starts to become an issue of sex, race, or religion then it's uncalled for and should not be tolerated. Only because it would not be tolerated on the streets. You insult me or some one close to me on the color of my skin or the religion I practice face to face then we got a serious problem. A problem that would be taken care of. The only thing is you can't bitch slap some one through the computer. So I guess it's up to the moderators to moderate. But if some one calls me a pussy cuz I used cfl's I'm man enough to brush it off. There's always gonna be ball busting between men and if you cant brush it off than maybe your not mature enough to be on this site. GK I'm sure most of the people writing to you to ban people are underage. Maybe this site should have an 18 or older disclaimer. Just a thought.



YOU're one of the thugs from the political forum that was not suppose to post in this thread... 

RIU has an 18 year old policy

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 2, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> Or are you just weak mortal men like the rest of us?


ask your mom

iloveyou


I don't like the thought of having an entire forum dedicated to fooking people in the arse... 

it is an interesting idea to post some of the MODERATOR complaints...

the other day somebody complained about me... 

and sent it to the MODS... 

i would have loved to post it but i did not want to spread the negativity or give that person and anxiety about the situation... but the complaint was pretty silly...

i never even said anything about his mom..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 2, 2008)

papajock said:


> yeah. I appreciate you taking care of my wife. your mom has been wearing me out these days.



LOL NICE very nice!!!


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> YOU're one of the thugs from the political forum that was not suppose to post in this thread...
> 
> RIU has an 18 year old policy
> 
> iloveyou



yeah but that dude deserved it.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

So what your saying is were not gonna get to hold them to the flames? That's no fun. I think you should give the public what the public wants. What's wrong with fooking them in the arse?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 3, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> What's wrong with fooking them in the arse?


we already have a forum for that.... politics... go check... its a bunch of closet ASS FOOKERS.... verbally ass raping each other.. but nobody wants to take IT.. BUT everybody wants to give it.. it is a sad place.. LOL


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> we already have a forum for that.... politics... go check... its a bunch of closet ASS FOOKERS.... verbally ass raping each other.. but nobody wants to take IT.. BUT everybody wants to give it.. it is a sad place.. LOL


LoL That's funny as hell. But I post in the politics forumand so do you


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 3, 2008)

Id say if it doesnt break a direct rollitup rule then mods should have the option to review a complaint.Each user would have 3 chnaces.If the mod finds the complaint was founded a strike is added with a pm warning from the site.If the mods find the complaint is unfounded then a complaint rejection is given as response.2 false unfounded coplaints gets you a strike leaving you too.It doesnt hardcore discipline but gives chances. Repaet assholes or false complainers will get those 3 strikes then get a week ban then start over then they get a month ban then next time 1 year and if you blow your fourth chance which is a total of 12 strikes your ban.Id also like to see the rollitup forum rulles made into a forum thread showing what is a rule violation.No posts in it just like a quick rule guide reference book


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 3, 2008)

Ohh and also I would like to see it made sure that when mods change or delete a post that the specific mod has to send a pm telling when and why it happened.I had issue with greenpassion changing posts and not telling me so it looked like I said shit I never did.Would be cool if that was an auto feature for mods to keep everyone informed of what happened and why.


I LOVE GARDEN KNOWM - just thought I'd add that in there..


----------



## Lounge (Jan 3, 2008)

We need to man up, and act like men and women, who are enjoying a fufilling hobby, or line of business, and move away from being little boys. I'll admit to being the first with a joke or something to try and bring laughter but there comes a point when certain ppl need to act their age, or act the age of someone older 

Lounge 

ps Garden Knowm IS a DB hehe


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 3, 2008)

Lounge said:


> ps Garden Knowm IS a DB hehe


----------



## Lounge (Jan 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


>


Thats how I gave it to yo mama last night hehe 

Lounge is the shizzy


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> we already have a forum for that.... politics... go check... its a bunch of closet ASS FOOKERS.... verbally ass raping each other.. but nobody wants to take IT.. BUT everybody wants to give it.. it is a sad place.. LOL


No thanks I enjoy the regular threads about weed and dicking off. I was in a political thread once for 5 minutes and saw how gay it was. They really do just like going back and forth fooking one anothers arse.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

sorta like what happens in Washington....or Ottawa....or London.....or Tokyo....etc etc etc.....hehehehehehe!


oneyearorange said:


> No thanks I enjoy the regular threads about weed and dicking off. I was in a political thread once for 5 minutes and saw how gay it was. They really do just like going back and forth fooking one anothers arse.


----------

